# Anybody tried 6x9 subwoofers in oem locations?



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

So thanks to the ultra sensitive trunk release on the remote I am now less one subwoofer box. 

Now that I am carrying more stuff around I thought it would be nice to actually have a trunk. I was wondering if anybody has tried these
Amazon.com: Tang Band W69-1042J 6x9 Subwoofer: Electronics

So basically just want to know who has placed any kind of aftermarket 6x9 woofers in the stock holes.

Was thinking maybe even seeing what the oem parts would cost


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry about the loss of the Sub... trunk sensitivity is rather annoying....

My Lincoln LS uses 6x9" sub woofers in the rear deck lid. Nothing to flash, good all around fill.

I would say it couldn't hurt the audio experience to try those out...


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

would you be amping them or running them off the radio? they are 8 ohm speakers as a heads up. they also only play down to 35hz if put into an enclosure, i don't know about Infinite Baffle setup with these. if you do choose to use them, let us know how they sound because i'm sure lots of other people will want to do something simple like this to upgrade the sound


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I am in same boat, I actually created a thread a while back asking for advice on this and someone did recommend I get those tangband 6x9s.I haven't decided what to do yet though, 

Right now im leaning towards putting either 8inch subs in those 6x9 holes (making it fit) OR getting 6.5 inch subs.I'm also not sure if I will try to do free air subs or an infi baffle or even try to build my own enclosure under attached to the bottom of the deck.I keep hearing that 6x9s will only dissapoint if your looking for *sub* bass. 

I even thought about getting full range 6x9s and then cutting 2 more circle holes to add subs as well in the deck but there isn't enough room for that I think.I'm also worried about how the deck will handle the vibrations if I use subs.....decisions decisions ! lol.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

:1poke: 

I decided to go with this 

Sound Ordnance&#153; B-17 Bandpass enclosure with 12" subwoofer - Features & Specs at Crutchfield.com

for now.. its 100 bucks free shipping and is only a 15" cube so it will still be pretty compact compared to my insane dual JL 12" box that took up most of the trunk before. As long as i can get a stroller in the trunk i wont catch too much flack for it.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> So thanks to the ultra sensitive trunk release on the remote I am now less one subwoofer box.
> 
> Now that I am carrying more stuff around I thought it would be nice to actually have a trunk. I was wondering if anybody has tried these
> 
> ...


the stock pioneer system comes with subs in the back deck. i have had friends complain that the subs are right in there ears and its annoying i tried to change them out to a full range 6X9 but the wires that go to the deck only have low freq.


----------



## Ders (Apr 28, 2013)

I just bought a 2013 Eco. I traded a Lexus IS and wanted the pioneer system because I was used to good audio quality. So far the FM radio sounds much worse but that's more of an antenna and audio processor issue. I was wondering of anyone knew if my car has 1 or 2 6x9 holes, if it had existing wiring, and what kind of amp, if any I would need. What I want to do is try to replicate the pioneer system, add a little base and fullness to the sound. We don't need it bumping, just clear and tight. Money is no object since I imagine it will stay with the car forever. Should I just go to Car Toys and pay them $1,000 to set me up? I'm used to tearing apart engines, not interiors.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

You can do much better with $1000.

I'm in the process of building my system with a lot of help from XR and others on this forum. I have learned a lot in a short period of time. I knew nothing just a month ago.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12195-plans-replace-factory-audio.html



Now I am close to getting it completed.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/13278-ecodaves-sq-audio-system.html


----------



## jazig_k (Feb 21, 2013)

The Ghetto Box "fully sik by nine" Challenge - Australian Capital Territory - Forums - Mobile Electronics AU

have a read of this! these guys made up a quick SPL comp catagory for 6x9 Digital Design/DD [model number DDCX6x9] speakers only ... looks like fun to me! 

"results are in.
Matty did a 137.7
Crosspug busted out 136.x
James did a 132ish?
Chris registered on the mic! with a 121.x
i did a 137.8(unlucky matty)"

"I got 136 flat, box tuned to 30hz for home audio use, burped at 44hz from 1000w RMS sitting on the back seat of brad's jukebox charade.
At the next SPL comp i'll have them in my car and feed them an extra couple of kw. "

"With the older (bigger) 6x9s I did 139.x (think it was .7) in my "standard" 1.3 / 40Hz box and around 1200W"

a few quotes of numbers... they are pretty serious 6x9's! check out the build on page 4...


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/13342-added-two-6x9-subs-rear-deck-chyea.html

here's my thread. They sound great. You will get rattle from the 3rd break light and such if you don't reconnect the rear deck lid back properly!! But it is an easy fix if you didn't do it correctly


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

It is possible to get the OEM Pioneer subs?
Maybe from a dealer? or Online?

Does anybody know what they are? Beside just pioneer subs?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

From what I know GM won't sell them. You'll also need the amp to power them. Save the cash and get the TBs and a good amp


----------

